# Indian Classical Music



## DennyL (Jun 2, 2011)

Where to start? 

(I'm hoping this isn't too off-topic)

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## tchaik (Jun 2, 2011)

There are several ways to start - you could start with an instrument - such as sitar, veena, surbahar, sarod, esraj, sarangi, shehnai, bansuri etc - or by genre - such as North Indian or Karnataka (South Indian) - or style such as dhrupad - or try vocal...a search on You Tube will provide several listening options and you can go from there. If you like, I can post some links to videos I have liked.....


----------



## DennyL (Jun 2, 2011)

Thank you, Tchaik, for a very helpful reply.


----------



## Ralfy (Jul 19, 2010)

I found various lists in the Medieval site (I searched for "traditional world music recordings" using Google).


----------

